# Sacramento Kings @ Philadelphia 76ers



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

> Sacramento (17-23) at Philadelphia (20-20) 7:00 pm EST
> 
> PHILADELPHIA (Ticker) -- After spending the season's first 2 1/2 months squandering late leads, the Philadelphia 76ers finally are experiencing the other end of the spectrum.
> 
> ...













```
[b]Sacramento Kings[/b]
Record: 	17 - 23 (.425)
Standings: 	Fifth, Pacific
At Home: 	12 - 11
At Road: 	5 - 12
Streak: 	L 2

[b]Season[/b]  
PPG: 	98.9 	Opp PPG: 	99.9
FG%: 	.457 	Opp FG%: 	.461
RPG: 	40.2 	Opp RPG: 	42.8

[b]Player  	G  	PPG  	RPG  	APG[/b]
Bibby, M 	40 	20.3 	3.0 	5.5
Stojakovic, P 	31 	16.5 	5.3 	2.2
Abdur-Rahim, S 	30 	15.9 	6.1 	3.1
```











```
[b]Philadelphia 76ers[/b]
Record: 	20 - 20 (.500)
Standings: 	Second, Atlantic
At Home: 	13 - 7
At Road: 	7 - 13
Streak: 	W 2

[b]Season[/b]  
PPG: 	101.1 	Opp PPG: 	102.0
FG%: 	.457 	Opp FG%: 	.458
RPG: 	41.7 	Opp RPG: 	43.7

[b]Player  	G  	PPG  	RPG  	APG[/b]
Iverson, A 	40 	33.4 	3.4 	7.4
Webber, C 	38 	19.4 	9.9 	3.1
Iguodala, A 	40 	12.0 	6.0 	2.7
```


LINK


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

I hope Webber does well tonight. I'm tired of him not getting enough points.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

SAR is injured right? Wonder if Peja will play despite all the **** that just went down. Hopefully it'll be a giant distraction to the team and we will roll over em.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

RedsDrunk said:


> SAR is injured right? Wonder if Peja will play despite all the **** that just went down. Hopefully it'll be a giant distraction to the team and we will roll over em.


Yeah, that is interesting to see how it plays out. My guess is he won't play this game. Players don't like being jerked around like a yo-yo.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Nice job on the Game thread by the way new Noob.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Samons starting, Peja not playing. Interesting.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

AI Hot. IGGY BIG DUNK.Salmons with an actual shot attept. 14-5. SAC timeout.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

LOL Sammy Loves the turn around fade away these days..gues he's been taking his jordan pills.Webber cannot jump anymore... 18-24 Philly lookin good so far.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Sixers shot 7 for 10 to open, 6 for 25 since...still up cause of SAC turnovers 37-34


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

50-43 Sixers...SAC made a run while we were Cold but AI dropped 3 straight to end the qaurter. Sammy with 4 blocks already is owning the paint.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

RedsDrunk said:


> Nice job on the Game thread by the way new Noob.


Cheers, I just got back home but posted this before I went out, what have I missed so far? I see we started Salmons again, how's he doing as a starter?


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Sorry that I can't post updates today guys.....My wifes team (Miami) is playing at the same time so ....I'm flipping channels......I should just get a divorce huh lolololololol
:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Noob said:


> Cheers, I just got back home but posted this before I went out, what have I missed so far? I see we started Salmons again, how's he doing as a starter?


I don't like it...it seems as though he's just filling space. He's really inactive and not particularly special on on D. Him and Korver are both struggling with the role reversal.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

DieSlow69 said:


> Sorry that I can't post updates today guys.....My wifes team (Miami) is playing at the same time so ....I'm flipping channels......I should just get a divorce huh lolololololol
> :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


Hahaha guess we know who wears the pants in the dieslow family...j/k brother..Go Sixers!

BTW I fianlly got league pass...thank god.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Man Bibby is playing really well this year..I think he's showin off for his dad tonight.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Halftime stats:


```
[b]TEAM STATISTICS
 		Kings		Sixers[/b]
FG%     		40.5		43.9
3PT%     		41.7		50.0
FT%     		100.0		73.3
Turnovers     		9		4
Fast Break     		8		6
Biggest Lead     	2		12
Unanswered Pts     	5		6
Points in the Paint     10		16
```


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Ai 2 layups in a row..Sixer up by 11.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Mike Bibby's unstoppible.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

So wheres this Martin Guy from anyways? I like his game.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

81-74 after 3..webber stepped it up after a horrible start shooting. Bibby has slowed down somewhat.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

We're shooting 51.6% from the field, up quite a bit from halftime. Still got the 7 point lead going into the Fourth. Wonder who Cheeks throw's out there to start this time.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

bibby 4 point play, bradley strikes back..6 point game


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

My god, Bibby has 32 and can't miss from behind the Arc. Sixers up 4


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Bibby hits another 3- he's got 37 points :dead: . Sixers lead cut to 3.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Man, Bibby is on fire tonight.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Its not like he's being poorly gaurded either...just amazing shots...


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Well thats one way to stop him I guess...Sammy clotheslines Bibby in the air putting him on the floor HARD. Bibby going to the line after the break..4 point game.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Iggy forces the turnover by knocking the ball off Bibby's leg then hits a 3. sixers by 5 with the ball after another SAC TO.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Dally goes to the line misses both..on the second miss barnes makes a great hustle play to grab the board and get it to webber. Sac immediately foul. Cwebb hits both. 3 possesion game. Sac ball. 48 secs left.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Miller gets foul and makes both. AI runs the clock down and drains a jumper to ice it.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

3 wins in a row. 2 games behind Jersey for the atl. right now.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Great win, got ourselves a nice little winning streak that we can hopefully keep up. Well done Sixers!


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Who was guarding Bibby? 

He scored 44pts on 17-25 FG's.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

He was doubled teamed constantly, he was just making insane triples.


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

alleninsf said:


> Who was guarding Bibby?
> 
> He scored 44pts on 17-25 FG's.


Well, I *guess* it was Iverson. Though it sure was hard to tell if you could call it "guarding" given what happened.

Boy, I feel bad for the Kings and Peja, actually. They were all set to trade for Artest and then the deal was scuttled. Peja didn't even show up at the game because he thought he had been traded. The game wasn't fair without Peja against the 76ers. But hey, I'll take the win over a crippled team!


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Actually we'd be better off with Peja playing, chances would've been, that Bibby would take less shots, the shots that Peja takes, hopefully he misses!


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Actually we'd be better off with Peja playing, chances would've been, that Bibby would take less shots, the shots that Peja takes, hopefully he misses!


Erm, the games over and we won without Peja playing.. how did you come to the conclusion that we we'd be better off with him playing? He didn't play..


----------

